# Challenge: Retyping me



## colysan (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey there everyone!

After attending the INFJ Meetup, there is now some need for me to reconsider my type.

But I think this is quite a challenge. I already had some long discussions with @Peer, thanks again for the input :wink:.

*I will start with the exclusion principle, so let's start with what I am not:*
Introverted - that is no EXXX.
Intuitive - that is no ISXX.

*What remains:*
INFJ (Ni, Fe, Ti, Se - [Ne, Fi, Te, Si] )
INTJ (Ni, Te, Fi, Se - [Ne, Ti, Fe, Si] )
INFP (Fi, Ne, Si, Te - [Fe, Ni, Se, Ti] )
INTP (Ti, Ne, Si, Fe - [Te, Ni, Se, Fi] )


*Let's continue with test results:*

_MBTI Tests averages:_
Introversion/Extroversion: 60/40
Sensing/Intuition: 20/80
Feeling/Thinking: 50/50
Judging/Perceiving: 85/15

_Cognitive function tests average:_
Se - 18%
Si - 12%
Ne - 19%
Ni - 35%
Te - 35%
Ti - 38%
Fe - 38%
Fi - 43%

As already pointed out by several members, I am very probably a heavy Ti user:

*What remains:*
INFJ (Ni, Fe, Ti, Se - [Ne, Fi, Te, Si] )
INTP (Ti, Ne, Si, Fe - [Te, Ni, Se, Fi] )

Until now I considered myself INFJ with a very strongly developed Ti.
I can relate to the INFJ descriptions a lot, especially to the "Academic INFJ".
To the INTP descriptions - not so much.

I would agree to the Ti/Ne hypothesis, but the inferior Fe is strange to me.
I, at least from what I can tell, am very "in tune" with the feelings of other people.
I can read their emotions from their face and intuitively know where/how to continue.
I like expressing my feelings about people, relationships and ideas and am drawn to help people.

But I almost always think in systems - highly complex and deep systems.
I am drawn to the sad and emotional - I like nurturing, counseling and taking other people's problems as my own.
I can call out people on their feelings and emotions, most often even before they realize them themselves.

I can fit into any social situation. By "acting" like any personality type I can get along with anyone and still stay somehow in a positive light with everyone at the same time.
I am good at analyzing and finding logical flaws.

Assuming I would be INFJ - I would apparently lack a lot of Ni dom. And Ti would not play a supportive but a way stronger role.
Assuming I would be INTP - I would go completely against the stereotype, since I can relate my behavior a lot more to the INFJ. The Si tert is extremly weak, whereas the Fe inferior would have to be extremely strong developed.


*So please, ask me whatever you'd like . I am familiar with MBTI, JCFs, Bebee and Thomson, so if you want you can include aspects of those theories.*

(@PlushWitch, @Peer, @Morality, @Miss Keks you can also include your observations from the Meetup - that would be very helpful I guess )


----------



## colysan (Feb 27, 2011)

Here the results from the Cognitive function quiz from PerC:

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.64
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.53
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.25
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.11
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.7
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||| 3.01
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||| 1.77
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -0.75

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INFJ
or Second Possibility: INTP
or Third Possibility: ENFJ


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ni - Ti - Fe - Ne - Te - Fi - Si - Se


----------



## Morality (Jan 30, 2011)

You're not an INFP, I'm fairly certain of that. The rest I'm not certain of; how do you react towards the following description?: INTJ - Jung Type Descriptions. Based on your reaction (you could copy the description and make the parts you agree with bold), I'll come up with some questions.


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

Screw all that number mumbo jumbo, and don't talk as though you're reading from a description.

Tell me about yourself. What are your likes and dislikes? What makes you happy? Stuff like that.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

*harrumph*

Ok, so let's see...uhm...

Actually the first impression I had when I saw you and heard you speak/introduce yourself was kinda "hmm...INTP? :shocked:" But I suppressed this very quickly and tried to see an (unusual) INFJ in you. And after all I could laugh with you... :crazy: In the evening when we were eating and talking I also saw a lot of Si supporting your Ti. It was the structured way in which you were telling things. Again I thought: "INTP". Plus I saw Bjørn (ISFJ) and you connect with Si (no idea how I saw it but I did :crazy. An INFJ would would rather connect with him via Fe.

The way you made evil jokes at my cats' costs - which INFJs might also do - indicated a weak Fe. As I said INFJs might also make evil jokes about them. But the Fe would always shine through in a form of embarrassment or like exactly knowing that what they said was too much which would become visible in one way or another. It wasn't very visible in you.

You told us that your Fe has been very weak in the past. It might have been - probably because it's inferior. And imo you're now just a more balanced INTP than before - which is a good thing.

You said your iNtiuition rambles...I don't feel like mine can ramble. My intuition shoots and gets hold of something and then I stay with one picture in my head... My intuition doesn't create stories out of a film character the way yours does. When my intuition creates a story (poem...whatever) it's more like several intense connected pictures in a row.


*The way I see INTPs*:

- They are sensitive people - sometimes they're even oversensitive
- They can read people quite accurately (yes, that's what I thought even before I knew you. It's what I got to know from my uncle and from INTPs on the chat.)
- They're quite intelligent
- They can be quite blunt in the way they're ending relationships (that's how my mother got hurt by my INTP uncle and you said how you told someone that they're not your friend anymore...I would never do it that way)
- They are often outcasts but sometimes also don't want to belong to those other people because they're so crude (or something) (just like my uncle)
- They also have some problems finding the right education for their needs


...uhm...maybe more...but that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## colysan (Feb 27, 2011)

Morality said:


> You're not an INFP, I'm fairly certain of that. The rest I'm not certain of; how do you react towards the following description?: INTJ - Jung Type Descriptions. Based on your reaction (you could copy the description and make the parts you agree with bold), I'll come up with some questions.


Before I typed myself INFJ I went with the type of INTJ due to my F/T scale being around 50/50.
But after staying around the INTJ forum for a while I felt that the vibe I got from the posts was very much off what I felt.
Also I don't relate that much to the descriptions.
That also goes for the INTP but read below I will include more info there.



bigtex1989 said:


> Screw all that number mumbo jumbo, and don't talk as though you're reading from a description.
> 
> Tell me about yourself. What are your likes and dislikes? What makes you happy? Stuff like that.


My life goal is being in a soulmate relationship. Merging my soul with someone else's and devoting my life to making her feel happy.
This is also where I derive most of my happiness from. Helping other people and making them happy. A simple smile is all it takes to brighten my day.
I like music in its every form, that includes listening to it and playing instruments myself .
I like taking in a lot of information to process and build logical systems on which I can then draw conclusions upon.
I dislike people who are impersonal, indecisive or who dislike showing their emotions.
I also get a lot of happiness when being able to help someone through difficult times or being called when someone needs emotional support.
But I found that I also like to take the inner workings of relationships apart and improve those inner processes in order to improve the relationship.

I have a tendency to be pessimistic, I am quite altruistic, physically affectionate, a perfectionist and I am not at all spontaneous.
I always keep my environment organized and plan things ahead for a long time whenever possible.
I dislike messy rooms or messy persons.
I am quite emotional sometimes and my biggest fear is the fear of rejection in a relationship.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh yeah...forgot to add:

INTPs can be quite accurate and orderly people (like my uncle)


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

So much Fe I almost puked 

I'd say you're either a really really weird INTP, or a slightly weird INFJ.

I know you said you aren't extroverted, but for grins, I suggest reading the ENFJ description.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

In what ways were the other INFJ's from the meetup different from you, in your experience?


----------



## Peer (Mar 1, 2010)

Message deleted.

See: http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/62386-meetup-report-duesseldorf-2.html#post1522319


----------



## colysan (Feb 27, 2011)

bigtex1989 said:


> So much Fe I almost puked
> 
> I'd say you're either a really really weird INTP, or a slightly weird INFJ.
> 
> I know you said you aren't extroverted, but for grins, I suggest reading the ENFJ description.


Yeah I've read through the ENFJ but I don't think I'm anywhere near that :laughing:.



babblingbrook said:


> In what ways were the other INFJ's from the meetup different from you, in your experience?


I definitely used a lot more Ti and was more extroverted than anyone. I guess Peer is right in saying that I couldn't really connect on a Ni-only level.
I was often the one beginning new conversational topics to skip through the silence.
I could tell stories form my life much more orderly and logically coherent, but I seemed to lack some comprehension in matters of personal feeling. I was a lot colder than everyone else emotionally.


Oh and thanks @PlushWitch for your post - it got me thinking a bit more into a different direction. I still would be a very, very weird INTP. :laughing:


----------



## Morality (Jan 30, 2011)

Take a look at the following websites and statements I found online and decide what you identify with more/most:
David DeVaughn helps an INFJ INTJ make a career decision
INTJ v. INFJ Smackdown « Glad Games for the 21st Century
INFJ or INTJ?
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/23824-infj-intj-difference-question-3.html (post at the top)
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-for...ple-rewarded-something-they-dont-deserve.html
INTJ? INTP? INFJ? INFP? « intuitive * introverted * creative
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/51494-inxx-unsure-about-type.html
Personality Types Under Stress - INTP, INTJ, INFP, INFJ within Psychology at RIN.ru
Am I INFJ or INTP? - INTJ Forum

Are you more interested in systems based on logic or humanistic systems?

If I'm talking with you, I'm interested in sharing ideas with you. I'm not interested in talking about my feelings, much less coming up with veiled insults to make you feel bad about yourself. I don't operate that way. If I really want to insult you and make you feel bad, I will either tell you point blank what I think about you, and tell you to go away and stop bothering me, or I'll go on a long rant explicitly proving what a miserable excuse for a human being you are with impeccable logic.

Outwardly, INFJs are more likely to go along to get along than are INTJs.

Intuitive-Judgers take a mixed view of risks. They are willing to take a long-term risk if it fits with their vision of the future and is a high priority. However, if this vision is not clear, they are not likely to act. Action will only be initiated after careful analysis and preparation.

The sensing and intuition functions are more prone to be influenced by emotions and feelings. This is why Jung called these the 'irrational' functions and the Thinking/Feeling functions as 'rational'; the rational functions being judgement functions based upon what was seen before rather than choosing based upon what was available to them based upon current influences.

You usually see the emotions shine when a INxJ uses their Anima/Animas (Se) because they bring those emotionally influenced decisions into the external world; Ni doesn't like to do that unless it passes the Je parent sense check.

INFJs seem to get gooey about other people's feelings. INTJs seem to get gooey about their own feelings about other people.

INFJ = personal, feels people, sees subtle social cues, likes emotionally charged movies, likes varied music, eclectic, calms down situations and bridges the differences(passive stance), appeasement, likes playing with abstractions.

INTJ = impersonal, understands people, sees social dynamic, likes thinky movies, likes certain similar genres, refined, accepts conflicts and resolves problems(aggressive stance), advocation, likes playing with complexities.

Both seek harmony.


----------



## Peer (Mar 1, 2010)

Message deleted. See above.


----------



## colysan (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks a lot Morality, I will work my way through those descriptions.

It think it might be wise for me to think about the workings of my Anima/Animus a bit more.

A different thought though: INTJ is Ni/Te/Fi/Se, I'm not so sure I really use Te at all.
I have an INTJ friend and whenever he uses Te the rapport gets a little unstable.

I am also giving a little more thought to the value system of Ti - I might try and differentiate it from the cognitive functions.

So this is where I am now:
I am either an INFJ with Ni/Fe/Ti/Se with a more than strong Ti. A combination of Ni/Ti which makes the function-pairing appear much different.
My value system and social appearance would be in accordance with the stereotypical INFJ resulting from an Ni/Fe processing.
My behavior would also be in accordance to the MBTI INFJ.

or

I am an INTP with Ti/Ne/Si/Fe, with a strong Fe. My value system and social appearance would go against the stereotype of the INTP, but it is possible that this is a result of Ti processing.
My behavior and interests would not at all be in accordance to the MBTI INTP.
But it would make a better fit for the very strong Ti I am using.

[irony mode on]
Isn't there something like
Ti - Ne/Fe - Si - Se ? :laughing:
[/irony]


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

colysan said:


> So this is where I am now:
> I am either an INFJ with Ni/Fe/Ti/Se with a more than strong Ti. A combination of Ni/Ti which makes the function-pairing appear much different.
> My value system and social appearance would be in accordance with the stereotypical INFJ resulting from an Ni/Fe processing.
> My behavior would also be in accordance to the MBTI INFJ.
> ...


To be honest, from my point of view you fit the INTP vibe much better than the INFJ one. You might be able to relate to INFJ descriptions. But descriptions can always be interpreted in ways that make you believe they apply to you. I actually think those descriptions like "Cobra, Method Actor..." etc are very counter-productive. It makes more people think they are INFJs when they actually aren't. 

I actually am an INFJ who can relate to the description of "The Academic" (also some of the other descriptions...but mostly "The Academic"). And I think you can't deny that we're very different in that respect. But I have been mistaken for an INTP online once. I'm a Ti-user wannabe and you are a dominant one. :wink:

The way you're presenting your Fe online is very different from what I have seen offline. Offline, your Fe shows itself in politeness. But it fits the way an INTP uses it if they do - not the way an INFJ does.

In fact, I would not think you are a strange INTP at all - you'd probably even be very a nice one. But if you were an INFJ THEN you would be an extremely strange person. :wink:

Another similarity I have been able to observe in my INTP uncle and you is using "fancy words". You both like doing it a lot. :wink:


----------



## colysan (Feb 27, 2011)

PlushWitch said:


> The way you're presenting your Fe online is very different from what I have seen offline. Offline, your Fe shows itself in politeness. But it fits the way an INTP uses it if they do - not the way an INFJ does.
> 
> In fact, I would not think you are a strange INTP at all - you'd probably even be very a nice one. But if you were an INFJ THEN you would be an extremely strange person. :wink:
> 
> Another similarity I have been able to observe in my INTP uncle and you is using "fancy words". You both like doing it a lot. :wink:


Hehe, thanks :blushed:.

Hm, that got me thinking differently. I tried developing Fe consciously and definitely had a lot of success. When in Ti mode (being in front of the computer), my Ti has a lot more power to channel Fe input into consideration.
When in Ti/Ne (offline), my guess is that my Ti relies on Ne more than on Fe.
Politeness is a conscious effort which is based on the value system.
So Ti processes the value system -> relies on Fe for input -> resulting thought.

What is making me wonder though is that my Si is then definitely poorly developed in comparison to my inferior function.
I very, very infrequently use Ti/Si for relaxation, I rely a lot more on including other introverted shadow functions or maybe even Fe (is a dom-inferior link possible for energy recharge? - Got to do some testing on that :laughing.

But your observation makes a lot of sense to me, thanks :wink:.

I still don't understand why I can't build good rapports with NTs and in contrast excellent rapports with NFs. That is definitely not common for INTPs.
There are many, many more contrast to the stereotypical INTP which can only be explained by a strong Fe.
It seems to me however Fe is more used for consideration in Ti processing, than in actual use.

A more developed inferior than Tertiary? Hmm...


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

colysan said:


> A more developed inferior than Tertiary? Hmm...


In case you're considering ENTP because of this: 

I don't think so. :wink:

My brother-in-law is an ENTP. And the funny thing is that he seems to be a bit more introverted/dreamy than you. :laughing: But yeah, that's from dominant Ne and inferior Si. And I think he's also a bit more goofy because of this. :crazy:


----------



## Decay153 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, that is confusing... 
How does a cat post on a forum?


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

From what I gather, you attended an INFJ meetup and some (one?) of them decided you didn't seem like the typical INFJ and called you on it? 

First off, I wouldn't guess anything but INFJ for you based on everything you've said in this thread. You're clearly I, clearly F and clearly J. You're also quite evidently an N because of the way you've been approaching the whole thing. 

I think your problem is that you're just an INFJ who didn't have as much in common with the INFJs you met up with. It doesn't mean you're a different type, it just means you're an individual who has different opinions/motives/viewpoints. If I went to an ENFP meetup, I'm positive I would find things to disagree with with the others, and I would probably think differently than some of them also. 

I think if you had met up with more than four other people, say...twenty or so...you would more than definitely have found a lot of INFJs that thought the same way that you do. It was such a small sampling, and your type doesn't determine the kind of person you are as an individual, it just gives you a guideline.

Don't let someone else bully you into thinking you don't fit in. There could be a million and one different reasons for that, but it doesn't mean your wrong. You're just not exactly the same as them.

But yeah, I'd go with INFJ. You're not an INTP, and I don't know why everyone is so insistant on pushing you out of their box and into another one. :S


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Kelly617 said:


> From what I gather, you attended an INFJ meetup and some (one?) of them decided you didn't seem like the typical INFJ and called you on it?
> 
> First off, I wouldn't guess anything but INFJ for you based on everything you've said in this thread. You're clearly I, clearly F and clearly J. You're also quite evidently an N because of the way you've been approaching the whole thing.
> 
> ...


I disagree.

And it's not about bullying out of somewhere...and I don't think any INFJ could be such a solid Ti user - which is not a bad thing. You can write stuff and it all sounds like you're an INFJ. But when you speak to people in real life, all this stuff will sound quite different if you're not an INFJ. It's about the cognitive functions. And those functions determine the way you think and therefore the way you speak. And the way you think determines your type.

And now I think I might even need to apologise to @Epimer because he might still be an INTP despite the fact that he writes like an INFJ.


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

PlushWitch said:


> I disagree.
> 
> And it's not about bullying out of somewhere...and I don't think any INFJ could be such a solid Ti user - which is not a bad thing. You can write stuff and it all sounds like you're an INFJ. But when you speak to people in real life, all this stuff will sound quite different if you're not an INFJ. It's about the cognitive functions. And those functions determine the way you think and therefore the way you speak. And the way you think determines your type.
> 
> And now I think I might even need to apologise to @Epimer because he might still be an INTP despite the fact that he writes like an INFJ.


I know all of this...but I also saw a few of the quotes from the page that was linked, and it definitely smacked of bullying to me. I'm not trying to blame anyone, I wasn't there and I don't know the whole story, but from what has been publicly posted and stated for all of us to see, there's some mean spirited stuff going on. 

Might have just been a passing remark that I'm taking out of context, that's all. Just don't like seeing exclusion happening just because someone's different from the percieved norm. I'll pull my nose out. 

I still don't see a lot of INTP happening here, though. Maybe P...mayyyybe...but no T.


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

ENFJ ftw! it explains it all XD


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

@Kelly617 Uhm...ok...I need to add something:
it was also not about opinions, motives and viewpoints. Those were not very different. There were quite some similarities - exactly those similarities INFJs and INTPs can have - which are a lot. We didn't have fights about stuff. We got along pretty well and laughed with each other.

We all liked him (as far as I can tell).


----------



## eunoia (Nov 19, 2010)

You think you're a P? I mean...84% judging; that's a lot to switch to P. I have strong Ti..maybe I could relate to you?


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

bigtex1989 said:


> ENFJ ftw! it explains it all XD


lol...nah...DEFINITELY not. We had an ENFJ during the last meetup. He was very different. :wink:


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

eunoia said:


> You think you're a P? I mean...84% judging; that's a lot to switch to P. I have strong Ti..maybe I could relate to you?


I think P and J scores are bullshit. They just confuse the hell out of people. You aren't necessarily a J if you are neat and orderly. And you're not necessarily a P if you're extremely messy and come late all the time, etc.


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

PlushWitch said:


> @_Kelly617_ Uhm...ok...I need to add something:
> it was also not about opinions, motives and viewpoints. Those were not very different. There were quite some similarities - exactly those similarities INFJs and INTPs can have - which are a lot. We didn't have fights about stuff. We got along pretty well and laughed with each other.
> 
> We all liked him (as far as I can tell).


I know, I just saw something that made me bristle and I got a little too involved and went "woah, time to defend the peace!" Which...I do sometimes. XD I'm sure you all had a great time. ^.^



> I think P and J scores are bullshit. They just confuse the hell out of people. You aren't necessarily a J if you are neat and orderly. And you're not necessarily a P if you're extremely messy and come late all the time, etc.


Maybe, but there's definitely a correlation between how you approach/move foreward in life and how comfortable you are with structure and predictibility versus chaos and uncertainty. The tests should always be taken with a grain of salt, but in general, they're fairly good as a jump-off point. 

I know I'm a perciever because the moment anything becomes stable, reliable, and predictable, I literally want to jump out the nearest window just to shake things up (and/or escape XD). I'm the kind of person who will turn left when I'm supposed to turn right to see if I can find a new, less conventional route. Of course, then I usually end up somewhere completely different than where I was supposed to be and get in trouble for not showing up...but it's totally worth it. XD

Anyway, my point (and I do have one)...most of the tests are too formulaic when it comes to determining dichotomies, but some of them are quite good at incorporating all the different facets of how one thinks and makes decisions or facilitates preferred outcomes. They're not complete "bullshit".


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

Regardless of the test scores, Fe is DEFINITELY his strongest function. By far. So it makes sense to assume he has dominant Fe for now.

The types that have dominant Fe are
ENFJ
ESFJ-but we can ignore this one based on the next thing.

He clearly shows Ni over Ne.
So his primary functions are FeNi (in my opinion) or the less likely NiFe.

This points clearly to xNFJ but I think he shows way more Fe than Ni so ENFJ it is. This would explain why he didn't connect with you guys immediately, he said he also had to start a lot of new topics for discussion.

INTP seems quite unlikely for him. XD 

EDIT: He also shows strong evidence of both thinking functions, but not as much as Fe which permeates throughout his writing.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Hmm .. someone seems to be stuck in his assertion of ENFJ ... but definitely *not*

I've read through everything that's written up there ... and there's definitely no ENFJ qualities there. Fe doms are very, very different in social get-togethers. We're natural people pleasers and are extremely capable of leading discussions, changing the direction of the discussions - and especially adept at getting introverts to speak up about everything. The Fe shines so bright in a small group setting that it's *impossible* to miss - until and unless we're deliberately trying to hide it. 

As an ENFJ, when I saw pics of the meet-up, I probably would've gotten bored after a bit [no offence to the people who arranged the meet-up]. I would probably be suggesting some random social activity like a game, or a trip to the bowling alley - or something -- just to get people to have a bit more fun then just talk. IMO, the best way to get people to open up is to engage them in an activity where there are greater chances for them to laugh and let down their guards. Introverts tend to stick to their own way of doing things --- but they have to kinda be brought out of their shells when they're all together. 

Also, we're relatively harder to get to know arounf new people - preferring the company of people we already know very well - secondly, in a group setting, especially with introverts, we're the easiest to spot, even if we're trying to hide it. After learning about people's traits and interests [which we can pick up after a few minutes of talking to them], we're able to either mimic them 100%, or completely show our own personalities depending on the leading roles of the individuals. ENFJ's [people like me anyways] ensure that we're well-versed in almost every topic there is on earth so that we can get along in any social situation. We rarely stick to a particular subject for very long. 

Also, ENFJ's hand movements, mannerisms and just overall excitement to be around people is hard to miss. Lastly, I'd like to add that ENFJ's are greatly misunderstood by people on this forum [especially ENFJ males] because we're almost as rare as the INFJ males - therefore it would be kinda hard to type us based on one meet-up. We're the ultimate social chameleons. Because of Ni, we're very easily able to mimic other types that use Ni. I can think like an INTJ or INFJ and pursue my career like an ENTJ all at the same time depending on the situations. But I'm naturally inclined to Feel people more --- since ENFJ's are people focused, they can take on their traits seemingly at will.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

bigtex1989 said:


> Regardless of the test scores, Fe is DEFINITELY his strongest function. By far. So it makes sense to assume he has dominant Fe for now.
> 
> The types that have dominant Fe are
> ENFJ
> ...












Yes, that's because of what he's writing. You have never seen him offline. You would definitely see the difference. You would see that all the things he says that sound like Fe are spoken through Ti. But you cannot read something like this.


----------



## eunoia (Nov 19, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> I think P and J scores are bullshit. They just confuse the hell out of people. You aren't necessarily a J if you are neat and orderly. And you're not necessarily a P if you're extremely messy and come late all the time, etc.


I think other things ring more true about the P and the J. I'm messy, procrastinate, and may be late sometimes. But I'm uncomfortable with these things. The P's I know are more laid back about them. Also, I'm very into planning and am more goal oriented than process oriented. I date an INTP who is really really nice (perhaps more developed Fe?) and he makes more general plans than me. He is also so, so laid back. He doesn't seem to get as anxious or worried about things. Or if he does, he doesn't express it.


----------



## eunoia (Nov 19, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> Yes, that's because of what he's writing. You have never seen him offline. You would definitely see the difference. You would see that all the things he says that sound like Fe are spoken through Ti. But you cannot read something like this.


Could you give an example of Fe spoken through Ti? (though I'd agree with you on the point that he doesn't appear Fe dominant to me)


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

eunoia said:


> I think other things ring more true about the P and the J. I'm messy, procrastinate, and may be late sometimes. But I'm uncomfortable with these things. The P's I know are more laid back about them. Also, I'm very into planning and am more goal oriented than process oriented. I date an INTP who is really really nice (perhaps more developed Fe?) and he makes more general plans than me. He is also so, so laid back. He doesn't seem to get as anxious or worried about things. Or if he does, he doesn't express it.


Yes, but most tests don't ask about how you feel about certain things. And there might be times when you're just too down or too busy to care.

@colysan was also quite process oriented. Morality asked a question which was like: if you could ask ONE question and get the answer to it, what question would it be. And I said "knowing if someone you love is also in love with you". colysan said that he also had thought about this question, but that he would not want to know because he would miss the process of getting to know if the other person is also in love with him. I would just say: "fuck the stupid process, I want to know and reach my goal: either knowing that I can write them off or starting a relationship".


----------



## eunoia (Nov 19, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> Yes, but most tests don't ask about how you feel about certain things. And there might be times when you're just too down or too busy to care.
> 
> @colysan was also quite process oriented. Morality asked a question which was like: if you could ask ONE question and get the answer to it, what question would it be. And I said "knowing if someone you love is also in love with you". colysan said that he also had thought about this question, but that he would not want to know because he would miss the process of getting to know if the other person is also in love with him. I would just say: "fuck the stupid process, I want to know and reach my goal: either knowing that I can write them off or starting a relationship".


Oh...well I'd actually agree with colysan there haha. I like the process of relationships.


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

PlushWitch said:


> Yes, but most tests don't ask about how you feel about certain things. And there might be times when you're just too down or too busy to care.
> 
> @_colysan_ was also quite process oriented. Morality asked a question which was like: if you could ask ONE question and get the answer to it, what question would it be. And I said "knowing if someone you love is also in love with you". colysan said that he also had thought about this question, but that he would not want to know because he would miss the process of getting to know if the other person is also in love with him. I would just say: "fuck the stupid process, I want to know and reach my goal: either knowing that I can write them off or starting a relationship".


Isn't that an N vs S thing? I'm very process oriented, but that's because of my N, not because of my P. 

My P isn't really oriented at all. My P makes me very disoriented. XD


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

eunoia said:


> Could you give an example of Fe spoken through Ti? (though I'd agree with you on the point that he doesn't appear Fe dominant to me)


Just the whole mannerism while saying exactly what he wrote. The look in one's eyes, the movements...the structured way in which it is expressed. The way he can analyse all that's going on in his head in every little detail, rationalising it....well...differently from how an INFJ retionalises things... uh...the other stuff I would describe is probably more Si than Ti. But Si was also a very apparent in the structured way he told things.


----------



## eunoia (Nov 19, 2010)

Kelly617 said:


> Isn't that an N vs S thing? I'm very process oriented, but that's because of my N, not because of my P.
> 
> My P isn't really oriented at all. My P makes me very disoriented. XD


I've always heard of it as J vs P...

Myers-Briggs Personality Inventory Scales by Jane Bluestein, Ph.D.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

eunoia said:


> Oh...well I'd actually agree with colysan there haha. I like the process of relationships.


Yeah...well...the way you say it it also sounds desiarable... :crazy: whatever...maybe it was not a good example...But I was talking about a situation where it's just so hard to tell if the other person is also interested. And then, ok., then there can start a process...well..whatever


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Kelly617 said:


> Isn't that an N vs S thing? I'm very process oriented, but that's because of my N, not because of my P.
> 
> My P isn't really oriented at all. My P makes me very disoriented. XD





eunoia said:


> I've always heard of it as J vs P...
> 
> Myers-Briggs Personality Inventory Scales by Jane Bluestein, Ph.D.


It's probably more Ne vs. Ni. Which would be kinda the same as J vs. P when you talk about iNtuitors.


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

eunoia said:


> I've always heard of it as J vs P...
> 
> Myers-Briggs Personality Inventory Scales by Jane Bluestein, Ph.D.


Weird, I could have sworn that Ns preferred the process of engaging in an activity while Ss were more interested in getting a result and moving on to the next thing. Maybe I'm confusing it with living in the present moment vs projecting future outcomes and possibilities...


----------



## eunoia (Nov 19, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> Just the whole mannerism while saying exactly what he wrote. The look in one's eyes, the movements...the structured way in which it is expressed. The way he can analyse all that's going on in his head in every little detail, rationalising it....well...differently from how an INFJ retionalises things... uh...the other stuff I would describe is probably more Si than Ti. But Si was also a very apparent in the structured way he told things.


Eh...kind of vague. I'm really trying to visualize, but it's not helping. But I can understand that you haven't had enough time to process your Ni with specifics.


----------



## eunoia (Nov 19, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> Yeah...well...the way you say it it also sounds desiarable... :crazy: whatever...maybe it was not a good example...But I was talking about a situation where it's just so hard to tell if the other person is also interested. And then, ok., then there can start a process...well..whatever


Maybe it's because I already know the ending....they will love me! It's all a part of my plan....XD


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

eunoia said:


> Eh...kind of vague. I'm really trying to visualize, but it's not helping. But I can understand that you haven't had enough time to process your Ni with specifics.


lol...oh...yeah, sorry. :blushed:

but I'm glad you understand. :wink: :laughing: but I wouldn't know how to come up with specifics right now anyway...


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

eunoia said:


> Maybe it's because I already know the ending....they will love me! It's all a part of my plan....XD


lol :laughing: :crazy:


----------



## eunoia (Nov 19, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> lol...oh...yeah, sorry. :blushed:
> 
> but I'm glad you understand. :wink: :laughing: but I wouldn't know how to come up with specifics right now anyway...


I dunnooo, but if you were strong in Ti, your Ti would be able to better put your Ni into words.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

eunoia said:


> I dunnooo, but if you were strong in Ti, your Ti would be able to better put your Ni into words.


No idea what Ti would do with my thought actually. But I don't think it's very strong right now because I'm kinda agitated because of this whole mistype topic and about how deceptive a piece of written text can be. And stuff like that.

EDIT: @eunoia I actually think what I'm missing right now is a good dose of Si. :wink: :crazy:


----------



## eunoia (Nov 19, 2010)

BUT I could be wrong with that. I just remember reading it somewhere. Interpreting Ni with Ti and expressing with Fe. And I was like ...I can relate therefore I accept! But who knows if it's correct. Myers Briggs can be so wishy washy.


----------



## eunoia (Nov 19, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> No idea what Ti would do with my thought actually. But I don't think it's very strong right now because I'm kinda agitated because of this whole mistype topic and about how deceptive a piece of written text can be. And stuff like that.
> 
> EDIT: I actually think what I'm missing right now is a good does of Si. :wink:


Right, Si would be helpful. I feel like my Si is pretty good, especially when I'm having a Ni moment or analyzing or if it has to do with emotion. My Si is so bad with procedural things though. Horrible with interviews. "So tell me about a specific time you did this" "...oh well, shit." So then I pretty much have to memorize a whole bunch of instances in my life before the interview. And then when I'm describing them, I have to talk slowly and look up so I talk in an orderly fashion and don't rush ahead.

Don't feel agitated! I honestly haven't even looked at too much of what colysan has said other than his posts in this thread. I just get nervous when I feel people may be jumping to conclusions! I just want to make sure everything here is thought out with solid evidence and no generalizations! hah.


----------



## eunoia (Nov 19, 2010)

And here's also a happy face, just in case I sounded mean.


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

eunoia said:


> My Si is so bad with procedural things though. Horrible with interviews. "So tell me about a specific time you did this" "...oh well, shit." So then I pretty much have to memorize a whole bunch of instances in my life before the interview. And then when I'm describing them, I have to talk slowly and look up so I talk in an orderly fashion and don't rush ahead.


I do the exact same thing! I hate being asked to provide specific examples, and that was always what I was criticized on by my teachers in school. Theories were well presented, but I didn't use enough examples to back them up. XD

@_PlushWitch_, don't feel agitated! These are the kinds of discussions that make this place awesome. I just got a little defensive and outspoken because that's what always happens when I feel people are being compartmentalized or judged. I probably totally misjudged the tone of the situation. And you're right, it's tough to make definite decisions based on text descriptions, but some people are better at describing themselves through text than through spoken words and actions, so it really depends on where you're coming from and where your comfort zone is.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Kelly617 said:


> @_PlushWitch_, don't feel agitated! These are the kinds of discussions that make this place awesome. I just got a little defensive and outspoken because that's what always happens when I feel people are being compartmentalized or judged. I probably totally misjudged the tone of the situation. And you're right, it's tough to make definite decisions based on text descriptions, but some people are better at describing themselves through text than through spoken words and actions, so it really depends on where you're coming from and where your comfort zone is.


Well, believe me: colysan is really great at expressing himself verbally. While I'm mostly horrible at it and often nobody will get what I was talking about because my Ni jumps too much from one conclusion to a seeminingly contradictory conclusion - which actually is a different possibility connected to the topic at hand - to the next conclusion and so on. And I often don't remember how I started my sentences because my thoughts had already been at the end of what I actually wanted to say. Stuff like this...really annoying...

Yeah, I thought you weren't agitated. But I am kind of (not that much anymore though). Because it seems like there are more INFJ mistypes round here than you would think there are. And being mistyped doesn't help anybody. It doesn't help the one who is mistyped because they will miss the chance to really develop and find their true self if they stay in this mistyped state. Plus it won't help others who're trying to find out whether or not they are a certain type because it's misrepresented. (This is also kind of a quote...but it could also have been me who thought this first before the other person said it...lol...don't remember...whatever... :crazy And it's especially "hurtful" in cases of really rare types because the chance for mistypes is so much higher...


----------



## eunoia (Nov 19, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> Well, believe me: colysan is really great at expressing himself verbally. While I'm mostly horrible at it and often nobody will get what I was talking about because my Ni jumps too much from one conclusion to a seeminingly contradictory conclusion - which actually is a different possibility connected to the topic at hand - to the next conclusion and so on. And I often don't remember how I started my sentences because my thoughts had already been at the end of what I actually wanted to say. Stuff like this...really annoying...


Ah, I can completely relate there. But I always thought maybe because I didn't practice verbalizing enough. Like, it's something you can conquer. Or something. Because when I see some INFJs, especially maybe middle aged ones, or ones who have a lot of experience with talking to people, I'm always like, "wow, they are so much better at expressing their thoughts than me." My INTP IS more articulate than me in that sense. When I communicate, I'm better when it's conversation with a lot of questioning because I can more easily break up my thoughts.


----------



## eunoia (Nov 19, 2010)

Every now and then I have great bursts of explaining things well, especially when I've actually thought about it a lot on my own time.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

eunoia said:


> Ah, I can completely relate there. But I always thought maybe because I didn't practice verbalizing enough. Like, it's something you can conquer. Or something. Because when I see some INFJs, especially maybe middle aged ones, or ones who have a lot of experience with talking to people, I'm always like, "wow, they are so much better at expressing their thoughts than me." My INTP IS more articulate than me in that sense. When I communicate, I'm better when it's conversation with a lot of questioning because I can more easily break up my thoughts.


Funny thing is that I'm actually a breath, speech and voice teacher...and I should knw how to do it correctly....and I can kinda...when I breath correctly and stay in my "middle" and try to slow down my thought process a bit...but it only works well in a professional context when I'm the teacher or therapist...which I haven't tried for more than a year...:shocked:

...uhm...whatever...this is not about me, but about colysan. :wink: But maybe it helps to see if you can relate or not relate to this stuff. :laughing:


----------



## eunoia (Nov 19, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> Funny thing is that I'm actually a breath, speech and voice teacher...and I should knw how to do it correctly....and I can kinda...when I breath correctly and stay in my "middle" and try to slow down my thought process a bit...but it only works well in a professional context when I'm the teacher or therapist...which I haven't tried for more than a year...:shocked:
> 
> ...uhm...whatever...this is not about me, but about colysan. :wink: But maybe it helps to see if you can relate or not relate to this stuff. :laughing:


Yeah, that's what I've been practicing for interviews..slooowing down the thought process. And I have to look up the entire time because it takes a lot of concentration. Otherwise, I tend to cut my sentences off, because I'm in a rush to get to the end or something.

Yeah I'm hoping discourse will help colysan out! If there are any P substantial tendencies at all, I could see colysan being an INTP, but yeah, I would agree would with Kelly when she said there IS a correlation. It's not totally meaningless. If he had a stereotypical "J" mindset, I just wouldn't be satisfied, and I'd think there is more that he'd have to dig into. Which is all up to him of course.

What do you think of my type btw?


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

eunoia said:


> Yeah, that's what I've been practicing for interviews..slooowing down the thought process. And I have to look up the entire time because it takes a lot of concentration. Otherwise, I tend to cut my sentences off, because I'm in a rush to get to the end or something.
> 
> Yeah I'm hoping discourse will help colysan out! If there are any P substantial tendencies at all, I could see colysan being an INTP, but yeah, I would agree would with Kelly when she said there IS a correlation. It's not totally meaningless. If he had a stereotypical "J" mindset, I just wouldn't be satisfied, and I'd think there is more that he'd have to dig into. Which is all up to him of course.
> 
> What do you think of my type btw?


Sounded all pretty Ni-ish. And also Fe at certain points - the belated smiley for example. :laughing: So I'm thinking INFJ. :wink:
colysan however really sounds a bit Fe heavy online - which INFJs usually don't. And offline there's this certain lack of enough Fe. And this really REALLY strong and developed and extremely proficiently used Ti which forms the basis of everything he thinks and says. And I can't see the Ni in him. He would have at least SOME problems expressing himself in a concrete way. In my experience Ni users have a tendency to get all airy in what they're saying and you have to also use Ni to somehow follow the leaps of their thoughts. Most people didn't get what our ENTJ teachers were trying to tell us, for example...


----------



## eunoia (Nov 19, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> Sounded all pretty Ni-ish. And also Fe at certain points - the belated smiley for example. :laughing: So I'm thinking INFJ. :wink:
> colysan however really sounds a bit Fe heavy online - which INFJs usually don't. And offline there's this certain lack of enough Fe. And this really REALLY strong and developed and extremely proficiently used Ti which forms the basis of everything he thinks and says. And I can't see the Ni in him. He would have at least SOME problems expressing himself in a concrete way. In my experience Ni users have a tendency to get all airy in what they're saying and you have to also use Ni to somehow follow the leaps of their thoughts. Most people didn't get what our ENTJ teachers were trying to tell us, for example...


See, I think I come off differently offline as well. Like when you mentioned making evil jokes at the expense of your cats--I would probably do the same. And probably wouldn't seem embarassed, unless there was some awkward silence. Maybe there was, lol. I think the more uncomfortable I am, the more Fe I use. If I'm comfortable, I like making inappropriate jokes. Or irony. Or taking something and making some weird "what if" scenerio out of it. I mean, I suppose I'm always looking out for what's appropriate to say in my environment, but I guess I'm more uncomfortable with more sensitive people (even though I'm sensitive myself haha). I also hang out with a lot of NTs in real life, so maybe that has a consequence. I feel uncomfortable talking about my feelings as well, unless I'm communicating them in some sort of silly way. I feel weird talking about myself in general because I'm super personally reserved unless it's one on one and feel like I have a strong connection. Usually the other person would have been the first to make themselves vulnerable; I protect myself. Sooo usually I just make jokes until then. And sometimes I pretend I'm extroverted and open, but I'm really not. I'm actually being careful about what I'm saying. Could I still qualify as an INFJ?? I just want to make sure I'm not spouting things about differences and I'm not actually an INFJ haha.


----------



## eunoia (Nov 19, 2010)

Here is also an argument that I have with my INTP boyfriend: Semantics! Ugh. Now, I find semantics very important, especially in a more formal argument. It's very important to define terms. Even informal conversation..semantics are important to make sure there is understanding. That's what I use semantics for..establishing understanding. But...But! I hate it when he stems off on debating my semantics when he KNOWS what I mean. He knows. haha. He's just doing it for semantics' sake. So perhaps that's another difference. I don't know if you relate to me, or to the INTP in this sense, colysan?


EDIT: Just some more about my bf. He says he's often found himself in a counselor role; he's a great listener and great at understanding peoples point of views and finding someway to connect with them. But he wouldn't be some to say, "I love helping people," or "I seek out helping people and find joy." He's more like, "It's fine helping people." What he does seek out is to improve the system to help humanity as a whole, in a more detached theoretical sense.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

eunoia said:


> See, I think I come off differently offline as well. Like when you mentioned making evil jokes at the expense of your cats--I would probably do the same. And probably wouldn't seem embarassed, unless there was some awkward silence. Maybe there was, lol. I think the more uncomfortable I am, the more Fe I use. If I'm comfortable, I like making inappropriate jokes. Or irony. Or taking something and making some weird "what if" scenerio out of it. I mean, I suppose I'm always looking out for what's appropriate to say in my environment, but I guess I'm more uncomfortable with more sensitive people (even though I'm sensitive myself haha). I also hang out with a lot of NTs in real life, so maybe that has a consequence. I feel uncomfortable talking about my feelings as well, unless I'm communicating them in some sort of silly way. I feel weird talking about myself in general because I'm super personally reserved unless it's one on one and feel like I have a strong connection. Usually the other person would have been the first to make themselves vulnerable; I protect myself. Sooo usually I just make jokes until then. And sometimes I pretend I'm extroverted and open, but I'm really not. I'm actually being careful about what I'm saying. Could I still qualify as an INFJ?? I just want to make sure I'm not spouting things about differences and I'm not actually an INFJ haha.


Haha...actually I do relate. And I guess colysan can relate as well. But believe me: There's a HUGE difference between him and an INFJ in that respect which you can only see offline. I mean...when an INFJ is making evil jokes - which as I said I think INFJs love to make - as another INFJ you will be able to see the Fe beneath it all and tickle it out of them if you try a bit (I think it's kinda the same with ISFJs, actually). But other people might fail to spot the Fe and they're taking what I said too seriously. I have been told that people didn't know whether or not I was joking. I think that's also a typical INFJ/ISFJ thing.

But we INFJs weren't able to spot the Fe in the jokes colysan made. And I don't know how anybody could have tried to "tickle" his Fe in those moments. I wouldn't have been able to at least.

I'm also really uncomfortable with very sensitive people - even though I'm sensitive myself - because I wouldn't be comfortable making my evil jokes around them :wink: because they maybe wouldn't see I was joking and then they're hurt or offended or disgusted or whatever. That's why I felt a bit more comfortable making jokes when colysan was there. :wink:

I think talking about onesself wasn't really an issue. And it kinda seems to me that it is not THAT much related to MBTI type. Some people like to tell more - some less. Probably more of an Enneagram thing.


----------



## eunoia (Nov 19, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> Haha...actually I do relate. And I guess colysan can relate as well. But believe me: There's a HUGE difference between him and an INFJ in that respect which you can only see offline. I mean...when an INFJ is making evil jokes - which as I said I think INFJs love to make - as another INFJ you will be able to see the Fe beneath it all and tickle it out of them if you try a bit (I think it's kinda the same with ISFJs, actually). But other people might fail to spot the Fe and they're taking what I said too seriously. I have been told that people didn't know whether or not I was joking. I think that's also a typical INFJ/ISFJ thing.
> 
> But we INFJs weren't able to spot the Fe in the jokes colysan made. And I don't know how anybody could have tried to "tickle" his Fe in those moments. I wouldn't have been able to at least.
> 
> ...


I bet all INFJs secretly like to make evil jokes. That's it, we need someone to break away and start it...and the rest will follow! We will mirror the INTJ forum, except be full of love! INFJ evil revolution!


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

eunoia said:


> I bet all INFJs secretly like to make evil jokes. That's it, we need someone to break away and start it...and the rest will follow! We will mirror the INTJ forum, except be full of love! INFJ evil revolution!


lol









_I hope this picture is not something you should know meaning something that's *too* evil. :crazy:_


----------



## colysan (Feb 27, 2011)

First off - thanks everyone for participating in this discussion .
I have to say I was a little surprised when seeing all those new pages when visiting PerC yesterday - and to do quite some reading ^^.



PlushWitch said:


> lol...nah...DEFINITELY not. We had an ENFJ during the last meetup. He was very different. :wink:


I agree, I don't see myself using an extroverted function as my dominant one.
In addition, the ENFJs I know, off- or online, are very, very different from me.



Kelly617 said:


> I know, I just saw something that made me bristle and I got a little too involved and went "woah, time to defend the peace!" Which...I do sometimes. XD I'm sure you all had a great time. ^.^


Haha, thanks :laughing:



Kelly617 said:


> Maybe, but there's definitely a correlation between how you approach/move foreward in life and how comfortable you are with structure and predictibility versus chaos and uncertainty. The tests should always be taken with a grain of salt, but in general, they're fairly good as a jump-off point.
> 
> I know I'm a perciever because the moment anything becomes stable, reliable, and predictable, I literally want to jump out the nearest window just to shake things up (and/or escape XD). I'm the kind of person who will turn left when I'm supposed to turn right to see if I can find a new, less conventional route.


I agree and this is what is bothering me as well, I am highly anxious of uncertainty, in fact my fear of uncertainty is the biggest fear I have. It is the reason why I score that high on the J scale, and why I can't identify with most stereotypical INTPs.
The INTPs I know for exmaple, they feel the happiest / are in a flow, when solving a math equation. I however, feel the most happiness when having finished the process. I *strongly* prefer security and certainty in my life. :wink:



bigtex1989 said:


> Regardless of the test scores, Fe is DEFINITELY his strongest function. By far. So it makes sense to assume he has dominant Fe for now.
> 
> The types that have dominant Fe are
> ENFJ
> ...


I don't think I am an Fe dominant, but the strength of my Fe really strikes me aswell.
It might be, as PlushWitch suggested, that is is channeled through Ti. More on that later...



PlushWitch said:


> Yes, that's because of what he's writing. You have never seen him offline. You would definitely see the difference. You would see that all the things he says that sound like Fe are spoken through Ti. But you cannot read something like this.


Is it possible for Ti to "simulate" Fe? That I have built a logical system, which contains some parts of Fe-behavior? All my Ti writing obviously has this very strong Fe vibe.
Offline behavior might be different, since it is more Ti/Ne (depending on the environment of course), but assuming Ti/Ne/Si/Fe even my offline behavior has an Fe-vibe which is way stronger than that of an usual INTP (hasn't it?).



PlushWitch said:


> @colysan was also quite process oriented. Morality asked a question which was like: if you could ask ONE question and get the answer to it, what question would it be. And I said "knowing if someone you love is also in love with you". colysan said that he also had thought about this question, but that he would not want to know because he would miss the process of getting to know if the other person is also in love with him. I would just say: "fuck the stupid process, I want to know and reach my goal: either knowing that I can write them off or starting a relationship".


That is indeed a bad example :crazy:. I have contemplated on that question for ages and found that the higher the fear of rejection (uncertainty about the other person also being in love) the higher the "in love" feelings. So if feelings are reciprocated definitely (the answer to the question), the in-love-feelings would disappear rather quickly. So I have decided on sitting out the pain and torture, although my emotions tell me very differently sometimes ("just ask the person for God's sake ;D") :laughing:.

But this maybe a good example of Ti after all; my logic tells me that I have to let the process happen, although my feelings and emotions tell me different. Point goes to the dom-Ti theory, I guess...



PlushWitch said:


> colysan however really sounds a bit Fe heavy online - which INFJs usually don't. And offline there's this certain lack of enough Fe. And this really REALLY strong and developed and extremely proficiently used Ti which forms the basis of everything he thinks and says. And I can't see the Ni in him. He would have at least SOME problems expressing himself in a concrete way. In my experience Ni users have a tendency to get all airy in what they're saying and you have to also use Ni to somehow follow the leaps of their thoughts.


Have to agree on that. That makes me wonder - I may even sound a little *more* Fe heavy online that some INFJs who use Fe as their secondary function.
This is weird. :mellow:



PlushWitch said:


> Haha...actually I do relate. And I guess colysan can relate as well. But believe me: There's a HUGE difference between him and an INFJ in that respect which you can only see offline. I mean...when an INFJ is making evil jokes - which as I said I think INFJs love to make - as another INFJ you will be able to see the Fe beneath it all and tickle it out of them if you try a bit (I think it's kinda the same with ISFJs, actually). But other people might fail to spot the Fe and they're taking what I said too seriously. I have been told that people didn't know whether or not I was joking. I think that's also a typical INFJ/ISFJ thing.
> 
> But we INFJs weren't able to spot the Fe in the jokes colysan made. And I don't know how anybody could have tried to "tickle" his Fe in those moments. I wouldn't have been able to at least.


Mhm... evil jokes...that would be Ti indeed.



PlushWitch said:


> I'm also really uncomfortable with very sensitive people - even though I'm sensitive myself - because I wouldn't be comfortable making my evil jokes around them :wink: because they maybe wouldn't see I was joking and then they're hurt or offended or disgusted or whatever. That's why I felt a bit more comfortable making jokes when colysan was there. :wink:


Haha, thanks a lot :blushed: :laughing:.



My current thinking is the following:
When seen in regard to cognitive functions only; I may really be more of Ti/Ne/Si.
I still wonder about the strong Fe vibe online. Fe channeled through Ti or Ti itself (a logically built Fe-like-system)?
If I would be an INTP, I would be a very weird one and far, far off any stereotype.

Assuming I am INTP with a strongly developed Fe, the function list goes down to Te:
Does anyone of you see much evidence for Te? When Ti/Si fails, the mind supposedly goes to Te for backup or opposition.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

@colysan unfortunately I don't have a good understanding of what Te is all about or I would be glad to help you there.

But for INTPs with a more developed Fe...hm... maybe @eunoia 's boyfriend can relate to you? Sounded like he also uses a lot of Fe for an INTP...? :mellow:

And if @Epimer (who sounds so much like an INFJ online) really is an INTP you might also be able to relate to him...? Maybe you could talk to him a bit about it. Just an idea. :blushed:

Actually I don't think it's healthy - even if a person is an INTP - to just say that feelings are for douchebags...(just like an INFJ shouldn't dismiss their Se... :blushed I think those descriptions don't take into account that INTPs also have Fe because so many of the INTPs just ignore it.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

You might want to make a video of yourself to show your "offline personality". The previous person I tried to type was way different online and from the cognitive functions tests than from a video, which is definitely closer to a representation of yourself in real life. Because from everything I've read you can't be anything but INFJ really.

Fe is usually the least used function of an INTP.
You might be INTJ though, your avatar for example seems INTJ'ish (INTJ cat lol), also the geometrical font you use in your mypersonality.info signature has an INTJ vibe. The way you shared some random personal feelings might actually be tertiary Fi. Supporting Te would certainly make you a bit more dominant around INFJ's and a bit colder. Te is also about being in control which would be the reason for your biggest fear, namely that of uncertainty.

Also, do you know what your enneagram type is? It might help out.


----------

